# synergy: condivisione tastiera/mouse con diversi OS

## fedeliallalinea

In poche parole questo programma permette di condividere tra uno o piu' computer la tastiera e il mouse. Questa condivisione puo' avvenire tra Linux<->Win, linux<->Mac, Mac<->Win, linux->linux,....

Non scrivo nessun howto personale visto che ho trovato questo che e' ben fatto http://www.engadget.com/2005/08/09/how-to-share-your-keyboard-and-mouse-in-realtime-with-synergy/

----------

## skakz

S T U P E N D O!!!!

server gentoo e client windows funziona alla perfezione e finalmente non devo più usare quel fastidioso touchpad ^^

veramente molto utile

ty

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao a tutti, riguardandomi un po' i topic del forum ho trovato questo che sembra davvero interessante! 

Vista la data dell'ultimo post, vorrei chiedervi se qualcuno nel frattempo ha avuto esperienze con il softwerillo.

Grazie, ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

